# London before xmas??



## lostprophet

Anyone interested in a London meetup on Sunday 2nd December??

*MEET AT EUSTON RAILWAY STATION http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Euston_station_facade.jpg*


It will just be a mini meetup you know take a few shots go to a pub take a few more shots go to another pub take a few more shots another pub you get the idea


----------



## Don Simon

> Anyone interested in a London meetup on a Sunday before Christmas??


_*Y e s !

*_I have finally quit my Sunday job. As well as meaning that after 4 years I can finally go back to waking up at midday, it also means that at last I have absolutely no excuse for not making a forum meetup.  So yes, sounds great to me. Like you I'm free all Sundays in November and most of December. I guess that doesn't help much... anyone else?


----------



## ferny

Could be. It depends on time, money and location. So I'll sit back and see what gets arranged.


----------



## LaFoto

You don't mean THE Sunday before Christmas? 
For that would be the day AFTER my birthday, and I doubt I can make it.
I doubt I can make a meet-up this year, at all.
So I keep hoping you have all put RED markers to YOUR calendars from 24 to 31 May of next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex_B

hmm.. tempted! I originally had plans to be in the UK around mid
 December, but I cancelled those plans recently. Let us see if I will change my mind again (which mainly depends on my work schedule)


----------



## Antarctican

lostprophet said:


> It will just be a mini meetup you know take a few shots go to a pub take a few more shots go to another pub take a few more shots another pub you get the idea


 [[You guys sure know how to do a meet-up! The folks here are waaaaaaay too keen...forcing me to walk all day, and with nary an alcoholic bevvy in sight. It's madness I tell you.]


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Unfortunately I'm not back in the UK till the 20th so am unlikely to be in a position to join in - feel free to (repeatedly) toast my good health though.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Maybe. Maybe not. But it looks like someone has a Bender in mind.


----------



## tempra

Checked my diary and November is out, 2nd and 16th December I'm available tho


----------



## lostprophet

in that case I'll do everything I can to make sure I'm not working on the 2nd of December, 16th might be a bit tricky with me as for some reason shops tend to be busy around time


----------



## Don Simon

lostprophet said:


> in that case I'll do everything I can to make sure I'm not working on the 2nd of December, 16th might be a bit tricky with me as for some reason shops tend to be busy around time


 
Yeah I don't get it... why are people doing their Christmas shopping that early


----------



## kundalini

Funny you should post this.  Just today, I was seriously considering flying over prior to the holidays.  I envisaged asking those of you in the area if anyone would care to grab a pint.  It was a fancy free thought, but a thought nonetheless.


----------



## ferny

So, where aboots in London will it happen?


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


> So, where aboots in London will it happen?



I don't no!!! 

meetup at one of the main stations and then head for the river, southbank area or docklands or whatever, I don't mind as I can get to London in about 30mins from where I live so I'm happy to do what everyone else wants to do


----------



## ferny

The River Lea starts 10mins from me. I'll hop in my canoe now. 

I've only just noticed where you're from. I took a friend to look at a Spitfire just off j12 on the M4 a few weeks back. I should have made you buy me a beer. And I may be going to Richmond (just off the A4) soon to pick something up.


----------



## Keagle

Gah. Get back to me in 4years


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> The River Lea starts 10mins from me. I'll hop in my canoe now.




Be careful when you get down to Bow Locks!


----------



## lostprophet

ok so lets go with December 2nd


----------



## tempra

Righto, thats in my diary


----------



## Alex_B

ok, so december 2 is fixed ... ? I'll see what I can do, not ideal, but I will see ... (I am just assuming I would be allowed to add some German accent to the meetup  )


----------



## nossie

LMFAO!! Dub - London on the Dec 2nd is &#8364;5 and back on Monday is &#8364;1 so we're looking good.  Please confirm that the date is set in stone before people off the UK island make bookings.

I also have to think about hotel etc.  Expensis are cautiously measured since I'm getting married next May.  - Anyone want a meet up in Slovakia, all photographers welcomed heheh.  Although the hired shooter might get upstaged. We'll take about in in the new year.

P.S. Tell the pubs to stock up - I'm Irish!!


----------



## LaFoto

You won't pull anyone away from the Germany meet-up from 24-31 May, nossie, you wouldn't DARE!!! My date's been set since last year October. I was much, much faster! :greenpbl: ... and I still say: get married here, on the very 31 May, and you have all the wedding photogs around you that you could only ask for! :greenpbl: Some might even be able to create OTTER-photos of you???

But as to the London-thing. 
I am sooooooooo tempted. You wouldn't mind to be having a total non-photographer with you, in case I could pursuade him? He did not bother the Americans at the DC meet-up either, all in all he is quite ok, really!  I haven't asked him, but I really feel tempted to do so! A quick pre-Christmas weekend in London ... could be fun!


----------



## nossie

LaFoto said:


> You won't pull anyone away from the Germany meet-up from 24-31 May, nossie, you wouldn't DARE!!! My date's been set since last year October. I was much, much faster! :greenpbl: ... and I still say: get married here, on the very 31 May, and you have all the wedding photogs around you that you could only ask for! :greenpbl: Some might even be able to create OTTER-photos of you???
> 
> But as to the London-thing.
> I am sooooooooo tempted. You wouldn't mind to be having a total non-photographer with you, in case I could pursuade him? He did not bother the Americans at the DC meet-up either, all in all he is quite ok, really!  I haven't asked him, but I really feel tempted to do so! A quick pre-Christmas weekend in London ... could be fun!


 
LOL LaFoto if you knew anything about women (and most women don't) then you'd know that I'd be let have a sex change before a wedding date change.  Shame that I wasn't on the forum when you started out your meet-up plans.

Also Lafoto if your non-photographer would be so kind as to take a tour bus with my non-photographer fiance it would be an extra bonus assuming they wouldn't mind of course.

LostProph Can you please state the areas you'd like to tour/shoot.  I'm particularly interested in getting a shot of the river steps+London Bridge+house's of parliment.  Sure it's been done before but I want my own.  It's also good to know for where to book a hotel.


----------



## ferny

> LMFAO!! Dub - London on the Dec 2nd is &#8364;5 and back on Monday is &#8364;1 so we're looking good. Please confirm that the date is set in stone before people off the UK island make bookings.



You're joking! I'm 35 miles away from London and it'll cost me much more to get there than that. Sheesh.

2nd looks good but I still can't say for certain. And I'd still need to know where aboots and times.


----------



## lostprophet

ok then meet at Euston railway station between 10.30 and 1100


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I checked the flight fares and it becomes more and more unrealistic we can find the additional  500.- or so so shortly before Christmas. I won't even ask DH ... I know the answer. Ah well. The temptation made me look at flight fares but ...


----------



## Alex_B

what airlines did you try?


----------



## tempra

Oooh, this is looking like a good trip!


Where to go could depend on how much walking people want to do - it's a fair stretch between the HP and Tower Bridge, but a walk along the south bank would be nice providing the weather stayed good - we could meet at Victoria or somewhere like that ( that would be very easy for me heh  )


----------



## LaFoto

I tried ANY, Alex. Just about ANY which will fly out of Fuhlsbüttel or Bremen. 
I also tried Lübeck (Ryanair), but we would not be able to go out and come back on the same day (and I was thinking about doing that to save on hotel costs), and while the flight out on Saturday is on offer for only 1 cent (!) (ok, with additional &#8364; 19,99 in taxes and surely also some booking fees that they only add at the very end of summing things up!!!), the flight home on Sunday would be &#8364; 69,99pp, plus the taxes and fees PLUS (in that case) overnight costs for two. So ... sorry. No. 

And out of Fuhlsbüttel at 7:15 a.m. to Heathrow and back from Heathrow on the same day at 18:20 p.m. (or so, guessing times now) is to be had cheapest for approx. &#8364;238,-pp plus taxes and fees. It just doesn't work out.


----------



## Alex_B

doesn't sound good ...

well, haven'T checked my connections yet since I do not know at this point if I will be available then ...


----------



## nossie

Yeah realisticly we're looking at 400 for an over-nighter when you tack on the taxes, travel to/from airports, a few beers, buying crap just because you're away etc but I don't mind, I need a break and it'll be fun and isn't that the goal in life anyway?! Ya never know, if you work real hard you might get a saleable shot that'll pay for the trip afterwards. 

I want some good shots, a good crew, a lot of positive vibes and loads of alcohol.

Focus people! Let's focus!
:Joker:


----------



## Alex_B

nossie said:


> I want some good shots, a good crew, a lot of positive vibes and loads of alcohol.
> 
> Focus people! Let's focus!
> :Joker:




I do not drink alcohol....


----------



## nossie

Alex_B said:


> I do not drink alcohol....


:er: errm. Ok.. ehh... so are you any good at watching the gear?


----------



## Antarctican

Alex_B said:


> I do not drink alcohol....


What, you inhale it cuz it's quicker? Absorb it through osmosis?


----------



## Alex_B

looks like people think I told the untruth


----------



## Antarctican

I never _said_ that.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*








(*Oh, Pinocchio!)


----------



## Alex_B

*gg* damn, I am so predictable ...


----------



## ferny

£25-30 for a bloody train! It'd be cheaping to drive to lostprophet's. But then I couldn't drink. And he'd have to put up with me.


----------



## ferny

Right, I've found this now.



> FARES AVAILABILITY
> Return Journey from Luton (LUT) to London Euston (EUS)
> 
> Outward:
> Sunday 02 December, 2007
> 
> Return:
> Sunday 02 December, 2007 + 1 day
> 
> £15.50
> 
> Cheapest available fare
> 
> This total fare is for 1 Adult.



I take it that if I were to buy that, I could leave Luton and get to Euston any time I want on Sunday. And do the return at any point on Sunday or Monay (probably before 6am on Monday)?

Bloody trains. I'll phone them tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> Right, I've found this now.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that if I were to buy that, I could leave Luton and get to Euston any time I want on Sunday. And do the return at any point on Sunday or Monay (probably before 6am on Monday)?
> 
> Bloody trains. I'll phone them tomorrow and see what they say.




If you're using thetrainline.com do Luton to Kings Cross Thameslink - it's £11 day return!

I'm thinking of getting the train, but the earliest I get to London is 10:51 at Paddington - I could get a train 30 minutes earlier from Oxford, but it gets me in 3 minutes earlier :meh:

Might take the bus...


----------



## nossie

I still need a small timetable of events:
What time are we starting out at?
What time are we finishing up at?
What sites are we going to blow up? (In case the police get paranoid and make enquiries we need to have our story straight)


----------



## DPW2007

Unfortunately, I work Sundays... so I won't be able to make this.



David


----------



## lostprophet

I still need a small timetable of events:* This is a meet up not a school trip! we do as we please, if there is something you want to do just list it here


* What time are we starting out at? *as I've said between 10.30 and 11.00 at Euston Railway Station, admittedly its hard to find that post in amongst all the spam in this thread!


* What time are we finishing up at? *when there is only one person left or we've all got sick of each other *


----------



## NoteGraphics

When we are sick of each other ? ? ?
It's a long way to travel for just ten minutes.....

;-)


----------



## LaFoto

Eh! Jerry!!! What are you saying! I was actually thinking about FLYING IN just to become sick of each other! 

And hey!
You are HERE!?!?!?!
Wow!
Good to see you!
How is everyone, the family and all?

And are you coming next year to the Germany meet-up? Offer still valid???
(And what did the storm of last Thursday do to you? Did you suffer?)


----------



## NoteGraphics

To Corinna..in order..

*pinches self* Yes, I am here and not just a fat figment of my imagination....

Nice to "see" you too Corinna !

I don't know EVERYONE... *waves to the world* but me and mine are all well ! Little one isn't quite so little now... he's just turned one year old...

And as far as Germany is concerned I won't be able to confirm until much closer to the time... but i definately WANT to be there - sounds wonderful..and as someone who has been part of an organisation for events I appreciate how much work you must have put into all the planning and preparation... 

In the meantime... I hope to see y'all in London !


----------



## Keagle

Hmm. Tempted. Though, are you all gonna go get drunk and be embarrasing?


----------



## NoteGraphics

Speaking for myself...

I'm fairly embarassing when I'm sober .....


----------



## nossie

Keagle said:


> Hmm. Tempted. Though, are you all gonna go get drunk and be embarrasing?


go get drunk?- Yes, be embarrasing? - that's up to yourself if you wanna stay sober! 


Ok so timetable of events was probably a bit correct sounding but like LaFoto said if I'm going to fly to London because of this meetup, and I'd really like to, then I wanna make the most of it, so a little bit of planning would be good rather than getting there and looking blank at each other - _so what do you wanna do next?_ I dunno, what do you wanna do?

For me the obvious London targets are fine but might numb the brains of the brits. As I mentioned earlier I'd like to do the "steps+bridge+bigben" shot but if someone else wants to do BPalace or oxford st or Tower Bridge or whatever then I'm on for it too but all might not be possible in a day.

I'm not putting out the idea of rambling over there in the evening by myself when everyone else has given up after only their 12th pint.



> *This is a meet up not a school trip! we do as we please*


Don't get snippy with me or I'll put you in a headlock!


----------



## NoteGraphics

Can I chuck in a suggestion for a venue ? The newly opened Paddington Station is quite photogenic...and I happen to know the sergeant of the transport police there so if desired by anyone I could always ask for "permission" ( and not mention the date so if the b*****r says "no" we do it anyway like we did at Canary Wharf !!! )

http://www.networkrail.co.uk/documents/3053_PaddingtonArchitecturalMiniGuide.pdf


----------



## Keagle

nossie said:


> go get drunk?- Yes, be embarrasing? - that's up to yourself if you wanna stay sober!



Well, most likely, I probably will be staying sober.  If I can come, obviously.


----------



## NoteGraphics

'nother suggestion... don't get too drunk...bring a tripod to lean on....

All the lovely Christmas lights will be on -Bond Street, Regent Street etc - Trafalgar square and the big Christmas tree dont get lit till the 6th...

and my last 2c worth for now... can it be arranged so that it does NOT involve walking 200 miles...some of us are disabled ya know! </end rant>


----------



## lostprophet

nossie said:


> go get drunk?- Yes, be embarrasing? - that's up to yourself if you wanna stay sober!
> 
> 
> Ok so timetable of events was probably a bit correct sounding but like LaFoto said if I'm going to fly to London because of this meetup, and I'd really like to, then I wanna make the most of it, so a little bit of planning would be good rather than getting there and looking blank at each other - _so what do you wanna do next?_ I dunno, what do you wanna do?
> 
> For me the obvious London targets are fine but might numb the brains of the brits. As I mentioned earlier I'd like to do the "steps+bridge+bigben" shot but if someone else wants to do BPalace or oxford st or Tower Bridge or whatever then I'm on for it too but all might not be possible in a day.
> 
> I'm not putting out the idea of rambling over there in the evening by myself when everyone else has given up after only their 12th pint.
> 
> 
> Don't get snippy with me or I'll put you in a headlock!



Well I live 25mins on a train away from London so I can get one of the 10 trains per hour and go when I want, so as far as I'm concerned this is just a bit of a laugh, I honestly don't care what we do as long as we have a laugh, if people from afar want to see something please start making a list. For most of us this is just another chance to meetup

As for Paddington, its easy for me and Tempra as we will be getting the train into Padd anyway and as its on the Circle line we can still get about on the tube.


----------



## NoteGraphics

There's a simple answer to an "agenda"...
Swap a few mobile numbers, do what you want..find out where people are and arrange the next pub ! I mean Photo opportunity...


----------



## tempra

We could just invest in a 1 day travelcard for £5.10, that way we can get to where people want quite quickly, see a lot and have Gerry keep up with us


----------



## nossie

> Well I live 25mins on a train away from London so I can get one of the 10 trains per hour and go when I want, so as far as I'm concerned this is just a bit of a laugh, I honestly don't care what we do as long as we have a laugh


 
I see your point.  We can work with that my flexible friend.  And if BigBen is far from paddington I'll spin by earlier or later myself.

Right I'll take to the missus(to be)


----------



## Becky

I can probably make it... play it by ear until that week!


----------



## Alex_B

hmm, think i have to decide soon .... complicated!


----------



## Alex_B

hmm 
114 EUR to get to stansted .... not too bad


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


> I can probably make it... play it by ear until that week!



coool, you can borrow my fisheye or my 12mm lens and make your hand REALLY big in your avatar


----------



## Becky

How could I refuse such an offer! 

PS. C'mon Corinna you know you wanna


----------



## Alex_B

Hmm, Lufthansa is cheaper on that weekend ... DUS - Heathrow for under 90 EUR

If I only would knew if i have the time!


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> Hmm, Lufthansa is cheaper on that weekend ... DUS - Heathrow for under 90 EUR
> 
> If I only would knew if i have the time!



phone in sick


----------



## ferny

lostprophet said:


> coool, you can borrow my fisheye or my 12mm lens and make your hand REALLY big in your avatar



Can I borrow it then? For, erm, no reason... :blushing:


----------



## Becky

What, my hand?! :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

Becky said:


> What, my hand?! :lmao:



naughty naughty!


----------



## ferny

I think it's safer for me not to reply. :shock:


----------



## Alex_B

come on, don't be shy


----------



## Keagle

Methinks I'll pass on this. Wait a bit


----------



## Becky

I was only trying to clarify


----------



## Alex_B

Becky, see what you stirred up here!


----------



## Becky




----------



## ferny

must... fight... temptation...


----------



## Alex_B

lol, come on ferny, let it out!

We won't tell anyone .... ! ;-)


----------



## ferny

Don't underestimate my ability to be disgusting.


----------



## NoteGraphics

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That's what I love about day-care ...the fact that they let you lot use computers ....

;-)


----------



## ferny

Outward Journey: Sunday 2nd December 2007
Depart	Arrive	Travel by	Carrier	Seating
09:09 ********	09:53 KINGS CROSS THAMESLINK	Train 	FIRST CAPITAL CONNECT 	 
09:53 KINGS CROSS THAMESLINK	10:23 LONDON EUSTON	Tube 


Return Journey: Monday 3rd December 2007
Depart	Arrive	Travel by	Carrier	Seating
01:08 LONDON EUSTON	01:38 KINGS CROSS THAMESLINK	Tube	 	 
01:38 KINGS CROSS THAMESLINK	02:29 ********	Train 	FIRST CAPITAL CONNECT 	 


The total price has been calculated as follows:
Original Adult Full Fare:	15.50 GBP(1 Adult @ 15.50 GBP )

I got it to get me to return on Monday as it means I'm free to come back home at anytime up to the time (the way I read it anyway). Yet if I book one to actually get me back on Monday it'd cost an extra £10. I tried to get the most flexible ticket I could by working the system, man. Chances are that's a fixed time so I'll *have* to get that 1am train. :mrgreen: The website is ****e.

So where abouts in Euston are people expecting to meet? I'm told it's a big station.


----------



## Becky

Is that national rail? ... I don't think they're fixed so don't worry!


----------



## ferny

It's, erm, a train company but that's all I know. 
I'll just sit on the roof and hide. No-one will notice. But it may make my hair stand on end.


----------



## Alex_B

Hmm, does anyone know of a B&B, Hotel, or a shrubbery, which

i) does not cost me 200 or more a night

ii) is not rat infested and totally run down

iii) has still a room available for december 2 or even better 1 and 2?

Currently it seems very hard to find any place in London which meets all three criteria.


If things work out for me, I'd probably arrive already on December 1 and leave for the west country on December 3 early morning.


----------



## lostprophet

Ferny, if you are getting an APEX ticket you HAVE to travel on the trains that are listed on the ticket. You can't decide to catch an earlier train.

Also from memory there is NO congestion charge at the weekend, don't drive myself so not sure about costs but would it be cheaper to drive to London and park??


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> Hmm, does anyone know of a B&B, Hotel, or a shrubbery, which
> 
> i) does not cost me 200 or more a night
> 
> ii) is not rat infested and totally run down
> 
> iii) has still a room available for december 2 or even better 1 and 2?
> 
> Currently it seems very hard to find any place in London which meets all three criteria.
> 
> 
> If things work out for me, I'd probably arrive already on December 1 and leave for the west country on December 3 early morning.



http://www.hoteldirect.co.uk/london/?_$ja=kw:london+hotels|cgn:London+(Primary)|cgid:606253706|tsid:2410|cn:London+Primary|nw:search|crid:1024836566


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> http://www.hoteldirect.co.uk/london/?_$ja=kw:london+hotels|cgn:London+(Primary)|cgid:606253706|tsid:2410|cn:London+Primary|nw:search|crid:1024836566



thanks, did not know that link before.
will check


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


> So where abouts in Euston are people expecting to meet? I'm told it's a big station.



either inside the main entrance or if its a nice day just outside http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Euston_station_facade.jpg


----------



## ferny

lostprophet said:


> Ferny, if you are getting an APEX ticket you HAVE to travel on the trains that are listed on the ticket. You can't decide to catch an earlier train.
> 
> Also from memory there is NO congestion charge at the weekend, don't drive myself so not sure about costs but would it be cheaper to drive to London and park??



But how much is parking? I'm getting slightly worse than 28mpg now. When I went just past yours it cost around £25 in fuel there and back. So train is cheaper. 

Ticket was bought from First Capital Connect and it says it's an off-peak travel card. I think I'll bring an extra jumper anyway. :mrgreen:

Alex - have you thought about staying just outside London in a Travel Inn or something? £40 or so for the night and then get the bus or train in. They're not too bad. Clean and warm and lots of fun with someone else.


----------



## Lil Loui

Hello! I'll be coming along on the bus from Oxford! It's only 2 hours away.
I look forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new people!

Oh by the way, Erotica is on this weekend & should be really interesting!

So London twice in two weeks - luckily I've got a 12 trip saver!!

Cheers,
Louise.


----------



## Alex_B

ok, the London meeting now officially has died for me. Cannot travel that week


----------



## lostprophet

Lil Loui said:


> Hello! I'll be coming along on the bus from Oxford! It's only 2 hours away.
> I look forward to seeing everyone again and meeting new people!
> 
> Oh by the way, Erotica is on this weekend & should be really interesting!
> 
> So London twice in two weeks - luckily I've got a 12 trip saver!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Louise.



yay!!



Alex_B said:


> ok, the London meeting now officially has died for me. Cannot travel that week


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> yay!!



exactly


----------



## tempra

This is looking great - apart from the ones who can't make it, but we'll take a few pics for you and put em up here!

Runners and Riders so far:

Tempra
Lostprophet
Ferny
Louise
Notegraphics
Becky
ZaphodB

Potential Starters
Hertz
Kundalini
Nossie
LaFoto

Any more copy, paste and put your name in the list (or move it)

Are we deffo starting at Euston or are we going to go for Paddington - whichever, LP can you update the top of the thread to show the details as it's a bit lost in the middle somewhere.


----------



## LaFoto

Not "LaFoto". She definitely won't make it. No chance. No money.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

lostprophet said:


> if you are getting an APEX ticket you HAVE to travel on the trains that are listed on the ticket



APEX don't really exist anymore. They've been replaced. 
You can travel on an earlier train if you pay for an upgrade. That's the difference between the price of your ticket and the price of the normal single.


----------



## Becky

So whats on the agenda for Sunday? Any ideas...?


----------



## lostprophet

Becky said:


> So whats on the agenda for Sunday? Any ideas...?



Well...... meet at Euston railway station between 10.30 and 1100 either inside or outside *here *

Then you all give me gifts and worship me

or

we head over to St. James Park for a bit then if anyone wants to see my summer house, Buckingham Palace, we can go there. Then maybe a bite to eat and drink. Then head to the Thames or if there is something someone wants to do or see just add it in this thread or say on the day!


----------



## ferny

I'm not going al tha wey up to fookin' Newcastle, like!


----------



## Becky

Sounds crap, not coming.


----------



## ferny

Great! I've got to find a new doorstep now. :cry:


----------



## Becky

Whether I come or not you've got to find a new doorstep


----------



## ferny

I though I was allowed to stay on yours? I said I'd keep it clean and tidy.


*sniffles*


----------



## nossie

I can confirm I won't be there due to a build up of demand on my time and resources.  Maybe next time guys :/


----------



## lostprophet

well there has been a weather warning issued for the weekend

HEAVY RAIN

hopefully this will change

I get the feeling I'm cursed


----------



## Antarctican

I think it's fairly obvious you're cursed (when it comes to combining photography and bad weather)...how many times last year did you hope to go shooting on your day off, and it poured? And when the Penguin Queen spent a few hours with you at the London Zoo....it poured. You mentioned that a big airshow was in town...it poured and got cancelled. Need I go on?


----------



## lostprophet

no


----------



## Antarctican

What the heck, the meetups are a social occasion as much as (more than?) a shooting occasion...some great shots are to be had in the rain (eg reflections in the puddles...or rain running down the outsides of the windows of the pub in which you're seated...)


----------



## Don Simon

A detailed photographic study of pub interiors it is then :thumbup:


----------



## ferny

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?world=0008

What's wrong with rain? 


Anything up until you can't see the lines on the motorway when you're doing 60 is just drizzle.


----------



## Becky

Whats wrong with it? Getting wet and pissed off lol!


----------



## lostprophet

whats wrong with rain? Well.... its wet, and most normal people don't like to go out in it. 

Thankfully I'm not what you could call normal ;-) hopefully it will clear up by sunday


----------



## Alex_B

good luck with the weather! even though I am not coming.


----------



## gizmo2071

Ahhh I'd have come down if I'd looked at this thread earlier.
Unfortunatly I already have plans for a family meal (it's my brother and sisters's birthdays this weekend) on Sunday.


----------



## LaFoto

http://www.bistum-eichstaett.de/kirchenmusik/dommusik/aufnahmen/mp3/machet.mp3

Have all the fun you can have, and when you meet at Euston, I might at the same time be singing the piece to which I am attaching the link (sung by OTHERS!!!!) in church with my choir. First soprano. (It is a six-voiced piece with Soprano 1 and 2, Altos, Tenors, and Bass 1 and 2).

Take the most artistic pub pics you can. Will you? You will! I am SURE.


----------



## tempra

Anyone got a brolly?


----------



## Becky

The weather is unbelievably miserable already, typical!


----------



## lostprophet

good news everyone, Becky has just said she will hold the umbrellas for us


----------



## Becky

Yes of course I will. Just be careful you don't hurt yourself trying to take your own brolly out from where I plan to store it for you.


----------



## Antarctican

:shock: <--- LP's expression at the moment of brolly storage


----------



## Becky

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## lostprophet

I can and I will go off people. I can find friends you know


----------



## Becky

More like :goodvibe:

Hahahaha....


----------



## Antarctican

Becky, I was just wondering, will it be stored in the open or closed position???


----------



## Becky

Lmfao, I used to think Andy was the funniest person on here, but its so you 

Oh, and depending on how mean he is, it may have to be open!!


----------



## lostprophet




----------



## Becky

You stole my smilie!!!!


----------



## Antarctican

LP is definitely funnier, you'll see!


----------



## lostprophet

Antarctican said:


> LP is definitely funnier, you'll see!


oh I see pick on the fact I look funny!

you know being attacked in two threads just isn't fair


----------



## Antarctican

In chess I think it's referred to as a 'fork' attack (really). So I guess you're, well, never mind.


----------



## Becky

Antarctican said:


> In chess I think it's referred to as a 'fork' attack (really). So I guess you're, well, never mind.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

I'm just picking on you from boredom and anger at the ****ty weather really, so for your sake lets hope in sunny on Sunday!!!


----------



## ferny

Remember, it's bad luck if you open an umbrella inside. Certainly bad luck for lostprophet.


----------



## lostprophet

ferny said:


> Remember, it's bad luck if you open an umbrella inside. Certainly bad luck for lostprophet.


----------



## Alex_B

I hate myself for not being there


----------



## lostprophet

I hate you for not being there  ;-)


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> I hate you for not being there  ;-)



If I was there, you would hate me for being there! :mrgreen:


----------



## nossie

awwwwwww  lads it's really hurtin that I can't be there this time... Have a ball and I'll try for the next one!


----------



## LaFoto

LaFoto said:


> http://www.bistum-eichstaett.de/kirchenmusik/dommusik/aufnahmen/mp3/machet.mp3
> 
> Have all the fun you can have, and when you meet at Euston, I might at the same time be singing the piece to which I am attaching the link (sung by OTHERS!!!!) in church with my choir. First soprano. (It is a six-voiced piece with Soprano 1 and 2, Altos, Tenors, and Bass 1 and 2).
> 
> Take the most artistic pub pics you can. Will you? You will! I am SURE.


 
I'll just quote myself from yesterday, for I *still* wish you all that you will have all the fun you can have!!! And part of me will be singing FOR YOU while I'll be singing the_piece_mentioned_above in church tomorrow morning!!!  And it WOULD have been nice if I had had the chance to "quickly jet over and back" - alas! I'm not really a member of the "jet set". 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Becky

Thankyou Corinna! Please sing a song praying it doens't rain!! And enjoy your day of choir singing in return!

Somebody organise something already lol...  where we meeting and all that jazz?


----------



## tempra

Becky said:


> Thankyou Corinna! Please sing a song praying it doens't rain!! And enjoy your day of choir singing in return!
> 
> Somebody organise something already lol...  where we meeting and all that jazz?




Euston Station, not sure whether I'm getting the bus or the train yet, but aim to be there at about 11am


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Hmmm a meetup in London, some friends, great photographers and one or two pubs too.................

But I really can't!  I have my car to prep for a rally in two weeks on 15/16th, Georgias 1st birthday on 8th and car club Christmas meal/boozeup the same evening! 

Maybe another next year hopefully further North or even Germany in May!  have a good time guys & get some photos up asap! :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet

well I'm going and Ferny is going and Tempra is going and Becky is going so YAY

oh and Becky bring me some cheese on toast


----------



## tempra

Some ideas about locations when it's wet

The British Museum

Tate Britain

Tate Modern

National Portrait gallery


Some of them have paid exhibitions inside, but access and fair range of exhibitions in each of them are free - plus there'l be nice opportunities for people and architecture shots without getting too damp!


----------



## tempra

lostprophet said:


> well I'm going and Ferny is going and Tempra is going and Becky is going so YAY
> 
> oh and Becky bring me some cheese on toast



I do believe Louise is going  - she left me a message yesterday saying she'd see us at Euston as she's already in London. :thumbup:


----------



## Becky

Cheese on toast? pah

I'll bring you a crisp sandwich with cheddar and dairylea!

Good ideas Tempra, British Museum is pretty photogenic inside too, lovely actually... Tate is good too... shamefully I haven't been to the others, yet!


----------



## lostprophet

I beginning to like you  :hugs:


----------



## Becky

Hmm sucking up, you're scared aren't you.


----------



## lostprophet

yes, yes I am


----------



## ferny

Mmmm, I've not had a crisp sandwich for ages. 



I apologies in advance for my breath. I've just eaten last nights curry for breakfast.


----------



## tempra

ferny said:


> Mmmm, I've not had a crisp sandwich for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologies in advance for my breath. I've just eaten last nights curry for breakfast.



Luckily, I've just got rid of last nights curry :meh:


----------



## Alex_B

have lots of fun there!


(and ferny, please brush your teeth)


----------



## LaFoto

The Meet-Up *was* .
Photos are soon to be expected in the General Gallery (hurry up, folks! :greenpbl: )
A gathering of five:
The lost prophet
Tempra
Lil Loui aka "our very own Kylie" ,
Peter Fern(y) (so Alex knows what to expect from the pics, i.e. a MALE member, heehee  ) and
Becky. :cheer:

If only I were part of the jet set .... I would have loved to be there! Make sure you *all* come to the Germany meet-up. OK???


----------

